
A Crispr future - nmacius
http://thebulletin.org/crispr-future
======
transfire
Far too many opinions shaped by bad sci-fi than by reality.

There won't be genetically altered sub-humans for menial labor -- we couldn't
possibly pay them any less than the near nothing we already pay Bangladesh
serfs. Not to mention we already can't employ enough people thanks to
increasing automation. We can only be thankful that in the next few decades
the robots will be even cheaper.

The "Gattica" scenario is essentially inevitable, however it won't be so
bitterly divided. Crispr is too easy and cheap, the elite won't be able to
keep it all too themselves for long.

Of course there will always be regular humans simply b/c they choose to stay
that way. They will not be discriminated against for who they are, but they
may find themselves struggling to keep their "habitats". Then again, if we
ever get off this rock that might not be as much a problem either. It will be
interesting to see if, 100 years from now or so, protected spaces are designed
for regular old humans to exist undisturbed by modern man.

Our biggest concern should be the use of this technology by the military
industrial complex. If we don't put a stop to those nuts, the future isn't
going to matter in any shape or form b/c their isn't going to be one.

